# Hola me acaban de proponer hace unos dias entrar a esta empresa multinivel...Que os parece??



## shei (21 May 2013)

La compañía Gold & Silver Physical Metals KG , es una compañía alemana con sede en Munich, lleva desde 2006 operando en el sector de los metales preciosos, en 2010 creó la filial Emgoldex para comercializar oro por internet. Emgoldex está registrada en Dubai por el tema de los impuestos y porque es una de las ciudades del mundo donde más oro de inversión se comercializa, aunque también tiene oficina en Munich. He comprado oro con ellos porque para empezar el negocio tienes que hacerlo. Se puede empezar con una inversión de 150 €.Por supuesto que, ya que se trata de un negocio de compra de oro, la empresa te paga con lingotes de oro que varían desde 1 a 100 gramos, aunque quien prefiera cobrar en dinero también puede hacerlo puesto que la empresa te da la opción de recompra del oro y te enviaría el dinero, ahora, nada de procesadores de pago, sólo transferencia bancaria, tanto para pagar como para cobrar. El sistema está diseñado de forma que todos puedan ganar con la única condición de traer 2 clientes a la empresa y que éstos hagan lo mismo. Sólo se paga la primera vez, y tienes 15 días por si quieres volverte atrás y te devuelven el dinero. Si después de esas 15 días decides, seguir vas a estar ciclando indefinidamente y ganando en cada ciclo 3500 €, los ciclos están tardando en cerrarse alrededor de los 2 meses, pero lógicamente cuantos más clientes tenga la empresa más rápido se van a cerrar. Si después de pasados 2 ciclos, no has conseguido llevar 2 clientes, la compañía te devuelve el dinero invertido y te saca del sistema.


----------



## euriborfree (21 May 2013)

bienvenido por tu *primer mensaje*

Me parece una ESTAFA PIRAMIDAL

¿Conoces los saltos de linea? Ah, no, que es lo que pasa cuando se dedica uno a copiar y pegar a ciegas :


----------



## actuaral (21 May 2013)

Esta claro... una estafa, todo lo que te pidan comprar un producto inicial y luego buscar clientes es ESTAFA, es una empresa piramidal, cuando lleves 5 meses te darás cuenta que los gastos son mucho mas que los benefecios


----------



## Shui (21 May 2013)

A mí una empresa de unos alemanes que se van a Dubai a registrarla y negocian con un oro cuya minería no se menciona me da una seguridad total.

PD: Que la registren en Villabajo de la Ribera, que en este foro se negocia más horos que en Dubai.


----------



## Burbunvencido (21 May 2013)

shei dijo:


> La compañía Gold & Silver Physical Metals KG , es una compañía alemana con sede en Munich, lleva desde 2006 operando en el sector de los metales preciosos, en 2010 creó la filial Emgoldex para comercializar oro por internet. Emgoldex está registrada en Dubai por el tema de los impuestos y porque es una de las ciudades del mundo donde más oro de inversión se comercializa, aunque también tiene oficina en Munich. He comprado oro con ellos porque para empezar el negocio tienes que hacerlo. Se puede empezar con una inversión de 150 €.Por supuesto que, ya que se trata de un negocio de compra de oro, la empresa te paga con lingotes de oro que varían desde 1 a 100 gramos, aunque quien prefiera cobrar en dinero también puede hacerlo puesto que la empresa te da la opción de recompra del oro y te enviaría el dinero, ahora, nada de procesadores de pago, sólo transferencia bancaria, tanto para pagar como para cobrar. El sistema está diseñado de forma que todos puedan ganar con la única condición de traer 2 clientes a la empresa y que éstos hagan lo mismo. Sólo se paga la primera vez, y tienes 15 días por si quieres volverte atrás y te devuelven el dinero. Si después de esas 15 días decides, seguir *vas a estar ciclando indefinidamente y ganando en cada ciclo 3500 €, los ciclos están tardando en cerrarse* alrededor de los 2 meses, pero lógicamente cuantos más clientes tenga la empresa más rápido se van a cerrar. Si después de pasados 2 ciclos, no has conseguido llevar 2 clientes, la compañía te devuelve el dinero invertido y te saca del sistema.



Parece interesante, es indudable que tienen aspecto de ser ciclos buenos

Vende hasta la camisa, invierte, y vive de las rentas


----------



## Acredito (21 May 2013)

¡No pierdas la oportunidad! Mete todo tu dinero y nos vas contando.


----------



## HisHoliness (21 May 2013)




----------



## Joaquim (21 May 2013)

Burbunvencido dijo:


> Parece interesante, es indudable que tienen aspecto de ser ciclos buenos
> 
> Vende hasta la camisa, invierte, y vive de las rentas





Acredito dijo:


> ¡No pierdas la oportunidad! Mete todo tu dinero y nos vas contando.



[YOUTUBE]9wi0WKj5wl0[/YOUTUBE]

::::::


----------



## Colakaos (21 May 2013)

Ese tipo de oportunidades solo pasan una vez en la vida, el negocio tal como lo cuentas parece seguro cien por cien, mas teniendo en cuenta que se trata de una empresa alemana, invierte todo el capital que tengas en ello,y convence a familiares y amigos (te lo agradecerán de por vida)

PD: ¡Bienvenido al foro!


----------



## euriborfree (21 May 2013)

Colakaos dijo:


> Ese tipo de oportunidades solo pasan una vez en la vida, el negocio tal como lo cuentas parece seguro cien por cien, mas teniendo en cuenta que se trata de una empresa alemana, invierte todo el capital que tengas en ello,y convence a familiares y amigos (te lo agradecerán de por vida)
> 
> PD: ¡Bienvenido al foro!



pero que cachondos soys algunos :XX:


----------



## Don_Señor (21 May 2013)

¿Pero todavía hay gente que se mete en estas estafas?::


----------



## muyuu (21 May 2013)

Acredito dijo:


> ¡No pierdas la oportunidad! Mete todo tu dinero y nos vas contando.



Y si no tiene bastante pasta, que pida un préstamo exprés y se meta hasta las trancas.


----------



## nyc99 (21 May 2013)

que grandes sois, que gran hilo.


----------



## sanzjm (21 May 2013)

Luego os quejais q os estafan, normal si es que sois gil....


----------



## Joaquim (21 May 2013)

muyuu dijo:


> Y si no tiene bastante pasta, que pida un préstamo exprés y se meta hasta las trancas.



Al igual encuentra aquí a algún pardillo dispuesto a financiarle:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/385499-comunitae-ultima-estafa-online.html


----------



## iPod teca (21 May 2013)

Primero he quedado con un amigo que me va a explicar lo de ACN. Con los beneficios de eso me meto en 4life y luego ya cuando este hinchado te mando un privado...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (21 May 2013)

Vaya es verdad ¡¡¡ Y de ACN que se sabe?

Leer a los panchitos pidiendo tu selular para informarte sobre la oportunidad de negosio, era de mucha risa. ::


----------



## migcc (21 May 2013)




----------



## shei (23 May 2013)

Hola como os prometi depues de ver que han cobrado decidi meterme en el mundo del multinivel en la emmpresa "EMGOLDEX" y en menos de una semana ya he conseguido el unico requisito que me pidio la empresa. Cuando yo cobre que no tardare mucho os sigo contando...Si alguien le interesa o quiere que le informe de algo que me pregunte porque gracias a vuestras opiniones me he animado.Muchas gracias a todos.besos


----------



## John Galt 007 (23 May 2013)

Yo estoy muy interesado en eso de los ciclos sanos. Se apreciar una oferta seria cuando la veo.

Cuentenos mas, porfavor.


----------



## shei (23 May 2013)

pregunten-me lo que quieran y se lo responderé porque antes de entrar me informado super bien de todo el funcionamiento.Gracias de nuevo y si les interesa les pasare mi email y hablamos mejor o por skype


----------



## shei (23 May 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> Animo wapissssssssssima cuéntanos tu experiencia. Yo también estuve currando en EMGOLDEX. ¿Te han contado ya lo de la reunión desnudos para lo del teambulding?



No me lo han contado que es eso? ya no estas en Emgoldex? Cual fue tu experiencia?


----------



## Radiopatio (23 May 2013)

Y qué decir de esos impagables anuncios de EMGOLDEX en milanuncios, junto a los distribuidores de cosmética, los personal shopper, los de ganar dinero leyendo emails, los repartidores de propaganda y Manolo el fontanero anticrisis... se nota que es una empresa con gran proyección de futuro.

Te la están quitando de las manos.


----------



## John Galt 007 (23 May 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> Animo wapissssssssssima cuéntanos tu experiencia. Yo también estuve currando en EMGOLDEX. ¿Te han contado ya lo de la reunión desnudos para lo del teambulding?




Tengo una buena amiga que me lo comento, desde que la invitaron a la reunión empezó a ganar mucho dinero. Por lo visto no suelen invitar a todo el mundo, pero los que ocupan puestos altos tienen que pasar por el teambuilding.


----------



## shei (23 May 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Tengo una buena amiga que me lo comento, desde que la invitaron a la reunión empezó a ganar mucho dinero. Por lo visto no suelen invitar a todo el mundo, pero los que ocupan puestos altos tienen que pasar por el teambuilding.



Que es eso de teambuilding porque nadie me ha hablado de eso y buscando información tampoco lo he leído.Usted esta en Emgoldex ?


----------



## shei (23 May 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> Te tienen que invitar. Sólo lo hacen a los que mejores ventas llevan. Eso si, esa parte del teambuilding no es para vergonzosos ni recatados. De lo que pasa, de puertas para dentro mejor. Hay parejas que han roto por ello, pero eso si, no tiene nada que ver el dinero que haces antes y el que haces después.



Muchas gracias por contarmelo no lo sabia


----------



## FeelThis (23 May 2013)

Hola, me gusta que me timen


----------



## hibridus (23 May 2013)

Buenas... venía a robarles...

LOL


----------



## andion (23 May 2013)

shei dijo:


> Muchas gracias por contarmelo no lo sabia



Alma de cántaro. Busque en google "Esquema de pirámide".
Que le están tomando el pelo allí, y aquí, y no se ha dado ni cuenta.


----------



## shei (24 May 2013)

andion dijo:


> Alma de cántaro. Busque en google "Esquema de pirámide".
> Que le están tomando el pelo allí, y aquí, y no se ha dado ni cuenta.



No creo que me esten tomando el pelo de momento en nada ya voy a cobrar mas de lo que he invertido y en muy poco tiempo y le doy las gracias a la gente que me invito a entrar y a la gente que me animo .


----------



## Joaquim (24 May 2013)

shei dijo:


> pregunten-me lo que quieran y se lo responderé porque antes de entrar me informado super bien de todo el funcionamiento.Gracias de nuevo y si les interesa les pasare mi email y hablamos mejor o por skype



Meterse en un timo piramidal y venir a captar pardillos a Burbuja.info.... hay que ser pardillo!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Accio (24 May 2013)

shei dijo:


> No creo que me esten tomando el pelo de momento en nada ya voy a cobrar mas de lo que he invertido y en muy poco tiempo y le doy las gracias a la gente que me invito a entrar y a la gente que me animo .



Pues si enseñas las tetas igual me animo a participar. ¿Tendrías problemas en concertar una reunión conmigo y mi abogado?

:Baile:


----------



## Sallemn (24 May 2013)

Típico mensaje de troll al que le seguís el juego pensando que os estais riendo de él y mas bien es al contrario.


----------



## Harold Alexander (24 May 2013)

Deberías diversificar tus inversiones: te recomiendo que compres Terras.


----------



## shei (24 May 2013)

Accio dijo:


> Pues si enseñas las tetas igual me animo a participar. ¿Tendrías problemas en concertar una reunión conmigo y mi abogado?
> 
> :Baile:



Ami me da igual que te animes a entrar o no, no es mi problema las tetas que te las enseñe tu madre a ti y a tu abogado...besos


----------



## aminomepilla (24 May 2013)

No deje pasar esta oportunidad, anime a su familia y conocidos, oportunidades así solo se presentan una vez en la vida. Y no lo dude, si tiene capacidad de endeudamiento, aprovéchela.


----------



## HisHoliness (24 May 2013)

En este país hay más tontos que farolas.


----------



## shei (24 May 2013)

aminomepilla dijo:


> No deje pasar esta oportunidad, anime a su familia y conocidos, oportunidades así solo se presentan una vez en la vida. Y no lo dude, si tiene capacidad de endeudamiento, aprovéchela.



Gracias entre hace un par de dias y ya he culplido el requisito que pedia la empresa y estoy muy contenta ahora a esperar cobrar y ayudar a mis referidos a encontrar sus dos personas.Un beso


----------



## La Tabiques (24 May 2013)

Y no has pensado en comercializar preferentes. Esta fenomenal dan muy buena rentabilidad y si traes ancianos dan mas comisiones aun


----------



## Accio (24 May 2013)

shei dijo:


> Ami me da igual que te animes a entrar o no, no es mi problema las tetas que te las enseñe tu madre a ti y a tu abogado...besos



No te lo tomes así mujer, a nosotros no nos importa que seas un poco callo malayo. 

Piensa que si enseñas las tetas, en poco tiempo tendrás hordas de voluntarios que inviertan en el negocio. Es una operación sin riesgo y que te reportará pingües beneficios.

No dejes pasar esta oportunidad de negocio que te ofrece Burbuja.info. La prosperidad económica a tan solo 2 tetas de distancia.


----------



## shei (24 May 2013)

Accio dijo:


> No te lo tomes así mujer, a nosotros no nos importa que seas un poco callo malayo.
> 
> Piensa que si enseñas las tetas, en poco tiempo tendrás hordas de voluntarios que inviertan en el negocio. Es una operación sin riesgo y que te reportará pingües beneficios.
> 
> No dejes pasar esta oportunidad de negocio que te ofrece Burbuja.info. La prosperidad económica a tan solo 2 tetas de distancia.



De primero usted no sabe si soy hombre o mujer, yo ya tengo mi referidos no necesito mas y de tercero ya te gustaria tener una mujer al lado la mitad de wapa e inteligente que yo


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 May 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> Te tienen que invitar. Sólo lo hacen a los que mejores ventas llevan. Eso si, esa parte del teambuilding no es para vergonzosos ni recatados. De lo que pasa, de puertas para dentro mejor. Hay parejas que han roto por ello, pero eso si, no tiene nada que ver el dinero que haces antes y el que haces después.



Lo que pasa en el "teambuilding", se queda en el "teambuilding", ... 



Spoiler













---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 14:12 ----------




shei dijo:


> De primero usted no sabe si soy hombre o mujer, yo ya tengo mi referidos no necesito mas y de tercero ya te gustaria tener una mujer al lado *la mitad de wapa e inteligente que yo*



De momento ya ha confirmado que es mujer, lo segundo, de guapa no lo se, es posible, pero de inteligente le aseguro que se queda corta... )


----------



## ardiki (24 May 2013)

Aprovecho este hilo para referenciar otro en el que se está hablando de lo mismo. Al margen que shei esté desinformado/a o sea directamente un troll, que ahí no entro, creo que es interesante que en cualquier hilo parecido que surja se meta información que ayude a que no caiga nadie más en este esquema piramidal. Aunque a algunos nos parezca obvio que es una estafa, a otras personas, que no tienen por qué ser malintencionadas necesariamente, no les parece tan obvio. Lo venden muy bien.

El link a la página de hilo en que añadí un par de posts, tras venirme a mí un amigo a ofrecerme entrar:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/395048-invertir-oro-emgoldex-3.html


----------



## Accio (24 May 2013)

shei dijo:


> De primero usted no sabe si soy hombre o mujer, yo ya tengo mi referidos no necesito mas y de tercero ya te gustaria tener *una mujer al lado la mitad de wapa e inteligente que yo*



Pese a previos indicios, le doy el beneficio de la duda sobre conocer su genero.

Ahora bien, ¿para qué insinúa no ser mujer si en la misma frase lo confirma? La afirmación sobre su inteligencia hace aguas.

Le repito la generosa oferta de burbuja.info. Enseñe usted esa pequeña (o no) parte de su anatomía y encontrará los inversores necesarios para su empresa.

Su prosperidad económica a tan solo 2 tetas de distancia.


----------



## Nico (24 May 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Lo que pasa en el "teambuilding", se queda en el "teambuilding", ...




Soporto *CINCO PAGINAS* de esta trollada para poner *ESA FRASE* y, dos post antes del final del hilo viene "EstudianteTesorero" y me la roba... no hay derecho !! 


Aprovecho para decir a los malpensados que mis dos primeros aviones los compré con la ganancia de esta empresa, lamentablemente tuve que dejarla luego de vivir uno de los "_teambuilding_". Son terribles. :´(

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 17:31 ----------

*PD* = Quiero pensar que no hace falta que ponga el ironic mode off, verdad ?


----------



## shei (27 May 2013)

Forer@s hoy acabo de recibir mi primer ingreso esto parece que vaya bastante rapido. gracias a la gente que me animo les debo una


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (27 May 2013)

shei dijo:


> Forer@s hoy acabo de recibir mi primer ingreso esto parece que vaya bastante rapido. gracias a la gente que me animo les debo una



De nada, pasate un dia y nos invitas a unas cervezas imaginarias tambien... )


----------



## migcc (28 May 2013)

shei dijo:


> Forer@s hoy acabo de recibir mi primer ingreso esto parece que vaya bastante rapido. gracias a la gente que me animo les debo una


----------



## Flowerpower (31 May 2013)

*fregonas calientes desechables*



shei dijo:


> Forer@s hoy acabo de recibir mi primer ingreso esto parece que vaya bastante rapido. gracias a la gente que me animo les debo una



Saludos, pertenezco a una Iglesia que se dedica a hacer negocios muy interesantes, se llama la SANTA HERMANDAD DE LAS FREGONAS DESECHABLES los miembros, además de divulgar la palabra divina de nuestra particular Iglesia nos dedicamos a vender fregonas muy interesantes y con un ciclo alcista muy pronunciado, nuestras vestimentas consisten en unas túnicas blancas con unas interesantes rallas rojas, aprovechamos en hacer visitas domiciliarias en frío para poner calientes a nuetros clientes.
¿Te interesaría participar de nuestro ciclo?


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (1 Jun 2013)

Los que te lo han propuesto ,te ven como un gato ve a una sardina


----------



## Sealand (1 Jun 2013)




----------



## yomismo75 (1 Jun 2013)

Yo creo que los tontos son como los lemmins, en sus genes está el suicidarse de forma absurda, da igual lo que se les diga, al final se tirarán por el barranco ellos solitos siguiendo no se que objetivo.

[YOUTUBE]AOOs8MaR1YM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yomismo75 (2 Jun 2013)

Don_Señor dijo:


> Los lemmins esos no se suicidan... es que intentan emigrar y en su emigración mueren muchos tirandose a un río para cruzarlo, por ejemplo (tengo entendido).
> 
> Algo así como los negros de las pateras, pero con final triste para los lemmings.



Pues lo mismo, los pardillos se ahogan intentando hacerse ricos y en definitiva por mucho que se les esplique y se les demuestre que van a terminar mal parados, ellos terminarán lanzándose.


----------



## mercenario (2 Jun 2013)

es pan? ......


----------



## Don_Señor (3 Jun 2013)

Estaría bien que se borrara este tema. Así no consiguen que su mierda de estafa se publicite ¿no?


----------



## ines_mtp (17 Ago 2013)

shei dijo:


> pregunten-me lo que quieran y se lo responderé porque antes de entrar me informado super bien de todo el funcionamiento.Gracias de nuevo y si les interesa les pasare mi email y hablamos mejor o por skype



uff vamos a ver... tu no pedias consejo si meterte??
y ahora nos quieres meter a los demas por mail o por skype...
y a esto le llamas tu hacer multinivel???

FLIPO... 

1. yo ya no se si estas empresas son estafas o no, en este foro por segunda vez dicen que EMgold es mlm , mis conocidos que estan con ella dicen que no es mlm a ver si por fin se aclaran... 
2. estoy harta de que se le puede llamar a todo multinivel
3. me jode y mucho que nadie forma a estas personas o lo unico lo que aprenden es justamente lo que no se tiene que hacer si quieres hacer multinivel. 
4. por favor hagas como hagas tu estrucutra en emgold evita de tomar los demas por gilipollas nadie va a querer entrar en el equipo de alguien que le toma por tonto.De verdad creas que despues de los 3 post que tienes en este hilo alguien te contactara para el negocio? te aseguro que no? Hay alguna manera para que esto sea positivo? Si , pero tu no tienes ni idea de ella
5. quieres formarte? ya se la respuesta no! entonces deja de "preguntar" y deja de comernos el coco , es que ya estamos hartos hasta los profesionales de multinivel de leer chapuzas como esta ....


----------



## Karks (17 Ago 2013)

este wey..a mi me apeteseria meter unos dolares en este negosio...tengo a la vieja que me pide qe traiga plata a casa, esto es un negosio seguro no lo duden amigos yo ya metere todos mis ahorritos hay ofisina en alemania wey eso es una gran nasion para haser buenos business esta bien huevon..

no se como a alguien no se le habia ocurrido antes venir a un foro de ECONOMIA a vender MLM, era de cabesa wey q seria un exito. nadie se dara cuenta wey y nos forraremos a base de estos chingones

le doy mi skype y asi platicamos wey yo les puedo ayudar a conseguir buena plata: metetetuestafapiramidalporelculoimbecil@skype.com


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (17 Ago 2013)

shei dijo:


> La compañía Gold & Silver Physical Metals KG , es una compañía alemana con sede en Munich, lleva desde 2006 operando en el sector de los metales preciosos, en 2010 creó la filial Emgoldex para comercializar oro por internet. Emgoldex está registrada en Dubai por el tema de los impuestos y porque es una de las ciudades del mundo donde más oro de inversión se comercializa, aunque también tiene oficina en Munich. He comprado oro con ellos porque para empezar el negocio tienes que hacerlo. Se puede empezar con una inversión de 150 €.Por supuesto que, ya que se trata de un negocio de compra de oro, la empresa te paga con lingotes de oro que varían desde 1 a 100 gramos, aunque quien prefiera cobrar en dinero también puede hacerlo puesto que la empresa te da la opción de recompra del oro y te enviaría el dinero, ahora, nada de procesadores de pago, sólo transferencia bancaria, tanto para pagar como para cobrar. El sistema está diseñado de forma que todos puedan ganar con la única condición de traer 2 clientes a la empresa y que éstos hagan lo mismo. Sólo se paga la primera vez, y tienes 15 días por si quieres volverte atrás y te devuelven el dinero. Si después de esas 15 días decides, seguir vas a estar ciclando indefinidamente y ganando en cada ciclo 3500 €, los ciclos están tardando en cerrarse alrededor de los 2 meses, pero lógicamente cuantos más clientes tenga la empresa más rápido se van a cerrar. Si después de pasados 2 ciclos, no has conseguido llevar 2 clientes, la compañía te devuelve el dinero invertido y te saca del sistema.



En Alemania hay mierda como en España solo que estos no trapichean con el ladrillo lo hacen con materias primas y metales preciosos.

A Belgas, Holandeses, luxemburgueses y Franceses también les encanta.


----------



## jartandelatungla (10 Oct 2013)

El otro día intentaron captarme para una cosa de éstas, pero no pasó el primer filtro: intentaba venderme algo y ni siquiera me pagó el café (intolerable). Es verdad que lo rodean todo de producto buen rollo, hacer networking (lo que se viene a llamar relaciones), recuperar tu tiempo, ser empresario, etc. Tuve la misma sensación que cuando echo la loto...por lo menos hubiera sido tía (y estuviera buena)...


----------



## ZEROSUM (9 Dic 2013)

*Rendimientos desorbitados*



Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> En Alemania hay mierda como en España solo que estos no trapichean con el ladrillo lo hacen con materias primas y metales preciosos.
> 
> A Belgas, Holandeses, luxemburgueses y Franceses también les encanta.



Un saludo.
Me quedo con tu aportación sobre el ciclo cerrado a dos meses y rendimientos de 3500.-€,:o:o:o

Hace un rato hice un comentario sobre EMGOLD a raíz de un ofrecimiento que me habían hecho,y por lo que veo existía este hilo tratando este tema...

No se si hay con nombre parecido alguna otra actividad-pirámide basada en el ORO como reclamo. Pero si el precio del oro esta bajando según graficas que he mirado en internet, menos razones para tratar el tema como base firme,..., se cae solo con esto sargumentos...


----------

